# 12-29???



## durkind (May 24, 2004)

I have a 12-27 on bike but would like to go to a 29. I know (or believe) shimano doesn't make one (campy does have a 13-29). Are there any aftermarket compatible cassettes to get up to a 29 (or even 30)?
Thanks


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

there are 10 speed cassettes that go up to 34.

http://www.interlocracing.com/cassettes_steel.html


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

If you do go that route, make sure your set up can handle the chain-wrap length.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

shimano will have a 11-28 (and 29 i think) in dura ace flavor this year. im riding a 11-28, it gives very comparable gearing to a compact 34-25 when paired with a standard 53/39, and you can climb walls if you give the 11-28 a compact


----------



## sdjeff (Sep 4, 2008)

You can also check out the Sheldon Brown web page: 

http://sheldonbrown.com/k7.html

Lots of good info on standard configurations, and links to custom cassettes too.


----------

